# A little bit of everything



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Only thing not in this room is pex







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161007/f42d545335697ac7de20c4cca4686a87.jpg[/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

3" vent 90 on sewer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

E Gads. What a delusional nightmare. RUN screaming.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice rip ALL of it out and start from scratch scenario.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Someones a hackstar


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That house is a gem! Pure awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy was probably the "plumber"


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Politely exit the building and never come back. Or require a $10,000 retainer to get started.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe i'm missing something. I don't see any leaks :no::no:

I was proud of what I did and made sure there was nothing leaking when I left.


----------

